# The housemartins are back!



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I arose this morning to the lovely sight of the housemartings diving and swooping the swimming pool. Summer is definately on its way! They seem so happy too! It certainly lifted the doom and gloom feeling re: exchange rate. Have they turned up where you are?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´ve seen em too! I assume they´re stopping over on their way to the UK from Africa for their summer hols!!!!

Jo x


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Chica said:


> I arose this morning to the lovely sight of the housemartings diving and swooping the swimming pool. Summer is definately on its way! They seem so happy too! It certainly lifted the doom and gloom feeling re: exchange rate. Have they turned up where you are?


I thought you meant the band then - used to love them!! We seem to be inundated with blackbirds right now - the trees are filled with birdsong from morning til night and it's gorgeous!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> I thought you meant the band then - used to love them!! We seem to be inundated with blackbirds right now - the trees are filled with birdsong from morning til night and it's gorgeous!
> 
> Tallulah.x


You´re showing your age Tallulah!!LOL

We have a palm tree opposite our house and every evening, just as its getting dark, the local birds (the feathered kind Stevehall and Extreme!!) all seem to congregate there and the noise, altho very loud is beautiful. 

Jo xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

It lifts the heart doesn't it.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> You´re showing your age Tallulah!!LOL
> 
> We have a palm tree opposite our house and every evening, just as its getting dark, the local birds (the feathered kind Stevehall and Extreme!!) all seem to congregate there and the noise, altho very loud is beautiful.
> 
> Jo xx


Ermmm...my mum used to sing their songs to me and I'd bounce along in my highchair?!?! OK, not fooling anyone!

You'll have to explain who is who - Strav is married and ponytailed, Extreme single with donkey and Steve is?

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> You'll have to explain who is who - Strav is married and ponytailed, Extreme single with donkey and Steve is?
> 
> Tallulah.x


I dont know much but my view on em all is that: Strav is ex birmingham, married and the moderator on here...and has a ponytail. Extreme, I think is married .. not to a donkey, but lives in a cave with lots of animals, including pigs, donkeys... and makes websites!!
I´ve met Steve Hall and he´s lovely, a charming man, single, very knowledgable with bad ex wife history and likes his coffee better if its bought for him lol!!?

I think I´ll get my coat 

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know much but my view on em all is that: Strav is ex birmingham, married and the moderator on here...and has a ponytail. Extreme, I think is married .. not to a donkey, but lives in a cave with lots of animals, including pigs, donkeys... and makes websites!!
> I´ve met Steve Hall and he´s lovely, a charming man, single, very knowledgable with bad ex wife history and likes his coffee better if its bought for him lol!!?
> 
> I think I´ll get my coat
> ...


LOL!!! animals and websites....that almost sounds a bit suspicious?!?!

Is Steve Hall the estate agent or the one with mobile phones? Yeah, I think I remember him posting now about two exes. Hey - need to start the Expat dating forum!  Strav?!

Tallulah.x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> LOL!!! animals and websites....that almost sounds a bit suspicious?!?!
> 
> Is Steve Hall the estate agent or the one with mobile phones? Yeah, I think I remember him posting now about two exes. Hey - need to start the Expat dating forum!  Strav?!
> 
> Tallulah.x


Steves the mobile phone man and the "thisisspain" man!!! I think Steve likes under 30 year old Spanish ladies by all accounts !!!


Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Steves the mobile phone man and the "thisisspain" man!!! I think Steve likes under 30 year old Spanish ladies by all accounts !!!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Ah yes the sub 30 guapitas - we can breathe a sigh of relief then Jojo!!!

Tallulah.x

PS - back to thread now !! There's a little robin in my garden now - Merry Christmas!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

How dare you call me an estate agent? What have I done to upset you? Next you will be calling me an Arsenal fan .....or, worse, even a Man City fan!!! 

NONONO - XTreme is obsessed with sub-30 guapitas (and donkeys!) Steve is quite happy with memories....... and the occaisonal lust at Natasha Verbeke (Doctor Mateo ) and Ana Obregón (most pages of the Spanish press LOL) 

He is NOT gay (before Jojo starts a rumour) and avoids one paritcular bar in town which used to be his favourite until a gay tried to pick him up there on Christmas Eve and the bar staff refused to get involved. I have not returned. 

An estate agent!!!! Such shame!! Such ignominy!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> How dare you call me an estate agent? What have I done to upset you? Next you will be calling me an Arsenal fan .....or, worse, even a Man City fan!!!
> 
> NONONO - XTreme is obsessed with sub-30 guapitas (and donkeys!) Steve is quite happy with memories....... and the occaisonal lust at Natasha Verbeke (Doctor Mateo ) and Ana Obregón (most pages of the Spanish press LOL)
> 
> ...


Now I wasnt gonna bring the "gay" thing up LOL!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> How dare you call me an estate agent? What have I done to upset you? Next you will be calling me an Arsenal fan .....or, worse, even a Man City fan!!!
> 
> NONONO - XTreme is obsessed with sub-30 guapitas (and donkeys!) Steve is quite happy with memories....... and the occaisonal lust at Natasha Verbeke (Doctor Mateo ) and Ana Obregón (most pages of the Spanish press LOL)
> 
> ...



Oops! My bad! 

But seriously, Ana Obregon?!? She's practically as ancient as the Duquesa de Alba, but with slightly better plastic surgery!!!

Tallulah.x

ps - do you like referring to yourself in the 3rd person?!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> But seriously, Ana Obregon?!? She's practically as ancient as the Duquesa de Alba, but with slightly better plastic surgery!!!


The right age for Steve then!!? 

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¡Hombre, Ana, K guapa! Anybody who can take the Michael out of Stix Bex (Victoria Beckham) as well as she does gets my vote. On Torrevieja Football Club - Torry Army - Home my avatar is even a photo of her in a bikini. 

Come on guys, not many women of her age should even try wearing a bikini never mind looking good in it! 

Ana y las siete - classic TV


Yes, how strange me using the 3rd person singular - I think my mind was on other things. 
Ana y Nastasha? Jeje


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I saw that video on YouPorn. I can officially confirm that the reason you are laughing is that XTreme is playing with his donkey in the pool. 

Ana was born on 20th March 1955 - her birthday last week. She has not written to thank me for the yacht but I am sure she will do so this weekend sometime.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

No win situation for Steve - if I say you look good in it XTreme accuses me of being a dirty old man. If I say you should cover up, we have the Jojo sulks. If I ignore it, the next one will be topless just to shock us all ......... says Steve playing spoof! LOL


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> No win situation for Steve - if I say you look good in it XTreme accuses me of being a dirty old man. If I say you should cover up, we have the Jojo sulks. If I ignore it, the next one will be topless just to shock us all ......... says Steve playing spoof! LOL


No worries Steve, topless wont be happening, if nothing else they dont stay there without help anymore!!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I saw that video on YouPorn. I can officially confirm that the reason you are laughing is that XTreme is playing with his donkey in the pool.
> 
> Ana was born on 20th March 1955 - her birthday last week. She has not written to thank me for the yacht but I am sure she will do so this weekend sometime.



...... and where´s my yacht?? it was my birthday last month and I´d have written you a thankyou letter!

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> No worries Steve, topless wont be happening, if nothing else they dont stay there without help anymore!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Oh no, you'll be exciting XTreme. I feel sorry for that poor donkey now.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ...... and where´s my yacht?? it was my birthday last month and I´d have written you a thankyou letter!
> 
> Jo


You'd better pop down next week to pick it up. Soemthing for you to play with in the bath. Mmm, be careful Steve. XTreme's over-developed imagination could be running on overtime.


----------

